

Why This Tech Bubble Is Less Scary - awwstn
http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-this-tech-bubble-is-less-scary-1435532398

======
Zigurd
"It's different this time."

That's right. It'll be Greece, Spain, and China that pop the bubble.

